# buying meat online



## reti (Sep 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried any of the online meat vendors in the UK? I've done a few smokes now and the meat from the butchers I've tried have a been a bit hit and miss (I can't find decent baby back ribs for starters!). Thinking about trying one of the online ones, a few google searches brought these up:

https://www.tomhixson.co.uk/

https://www.farmison.com

https://greatbritishmeat.com/

Anyone tried these or others and would recommend?

Cheers


----------

